# Gardasee 601, wer fährt den KOMPLETT ?



## MarcoFibr (28. März 2009)

Hi !

War gerade am Gardasee für 7 Tage und bin mal den 601 gefahren...
Naja mehr getragen ! 

Wer fährt den Trail ganz von ca. 780hm runter ?

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Ihn fahren kann oder ich bin einfach ein Loser !

Danke und Gruß


----------



## ]:-> (28. März 2009)

Zwischen Loser und komplett Fahren gibt es ja wohl alle Stufen des "normalen" Bikers, oder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldboy65 (28. März 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> War gerade am Gardasee für 7 Tage und bin mal den 601 gefahren...
> Naja mehr getragen !
> ...



Naja wenn ich erhlich bin, gilt dieser Trail unter einigen Leuten als Flow-Trail, also so ein Trail wo man es laufen lassen kann. Natürlich macht sowas mit einen Federweg ab 160 mm und Fully mehr Spass.

Gibt also ne ganze Menge Leuten die diesen Trail komplett im zügigen Tempo fahren, da ja "nur" S3.
Aber jeder hat mal irgendwie angefangen und hat dort auch mal sein Bike geschoben.

Natürlich ist es wichtig das der Trail trocken ist. Wahrscheinlich war bei dir, besonders um diese Jahreszeit, der Trail nur halb trocken.
Und da schaut es nun wieder anders aus, den wenn diese Felsgesteine nass sind, wird es sau gefährlich, fast so ähnlich wie auf Glatteis. Und dann fahren auch Könner diesen Trail nicht komplett.

Also mach dir keinen Kopf.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. März 2009)

War schon trocken, aber sehr viel Laub ! 

Denke der Trail hat ehr S4´, wenn ich mal die Skala anschaue !

Werde mal einfach noch ein paar Jahre üben.

Respekt an die Leute, welche komplett fahren !


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2009)

es gibt unten die s3 stellen. oben nach dem rifugio gehts eigentlich wenn man die paar Kurven hinter sich hat.
ich habs trotz 160mm auch nicht alles gefahren unten, weil es geht doch auch auf kondition und die stufen unten und diese schrägen muss man schon zügig und mit konzentration fahren. 
am besten mal nur diese stellen üben, wenn man noch frisch ist und nicht schon 2000hm aufwärts hinter sich hat. ich denke nach zwei-dreimal sollte das dann klappen. ich werde im juli weiter üben.
in GE hab ich ein foto von der schwierigen stelle, sieht garnicht schwer aus...


----------



## flyingscot (29. März 2009)

Ich brauchte beim 601er häufiger mal ne Pause, weil es überraschend anstrengend war, über 1000hm so eckig runterzufahren, damals war ich mit 140/130mm v/h unterwegs. Aber fahrtechnisch empfand ich das eher als eine S3. Ich hatte es mir jedenfalls schwieriger vorgestellt. Ich bin aber nur von 1500m Höhe bis zum See gefahren, darüber war kein Uphill mehr machbar (Schnee).


----------



## der-Schieber (29. März 2009)

sevus, haben da letztes Jahr Jungs getroffen die sind mit einen Epic von oben runter 
HUT AB....

keine sorge im ersten Jahr bin ich 70% gelaufen (runter)
seit DEMO geht recht ordendlich runter....

1.4.09.....geht es wieder hin

allen viel glück


----------



## Carsten (29. März 2009)

hoch oder runter?

Spaß beiseite. Wenn Ihr mal sehen wollt, wie abartig schnell und flowig man da runter rauschen kann, dann seht Euch mal Harald in Trailhunter Gardasee an.

Ansonsten fahren sehr viele hier sogar nachts mit Stirnlampe No Foot (=Fehlerfrei) runter.






ach so, und mit 5 Weizen bei Meckys wie einer auf dem Bild


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. März 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> ach so, und mit 5 Weizen bei Meckys wie einer auf dem Bild



Vielleicht grad deswegen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. März 2009)

Hab mir mal die DVD bestellt. Evtl. hilft es ein wenig weiter !


----------



## Büscherammler (29. März 2009)

Und wieviele aller MTB´ler fahren wie Harald? 0,01%?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (29. März 2009)

Das viele Laub da zwang mich auch das eine oder andere Mal zu Boden und oft genug war ich dankbar für die 180mm Federweg!
Durchfahren könnt ich mir da auch kaum vorstellen - muss ja auch nicht unbedingt sein!
War übrigens auch im Winter - also vorletzten Januar da....

Bernd


----------



## speedy_j (29. März 2009)

ich kenn da jemanden, der freut sich wie ein schneekönig wenn es dann den abzweig links weg geht. wenn er dann nicht ab und an auf uns warten würde, wäre er in gefühlten 10 minuten ganz unten. es ist abartig mit anzuschauen, wie er davon fährt.

ich bin diesen abschnitt letzten oktober auch komplett gefahren, musste aber zwei, drei pausen einlegen, da ich erst zehn tage zuvor den beingips abbekommen habe.

generel geht der 601 auch mit einem hardtail und 100mm federweg, vorausgesetzt man lässt es ruhig angehen und beherscht ein paar trialtechniken. also nicht verzagen, üben und nochmal probieren.


----------



## Oldboy65 (30. März 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> War schon trocken, aber sehr viel Laub !
> 
> Denke der Trail hat ehr S4´, wenn ich mal die Skala anschaue !
> 
> ...



Ne dann fahr mal den Dalco oder seinen "Bruder". Dann weißt Du was S4 ist 

Ne der Vorteil vom 601 ist, höchstens nur ein paar S3 Stellen, nicht ausgesetzt und keine Spitzkehren bzw. es muss kein HA versetzt werden.

Mit etwas Technik und einen Fully, mit einen Federweg ab 140 oder 160 mm, kann den 601 komplett runter rauschen. Natürlich ist das sehr anstrengend, so dass man eventuell eine Pause einlegen muss.

Deswegen ist ja der Trail so beliebt.


----------



## schu2000 (30. März 2009)

Ich persönlich kenn leider nur den Teil weiter unten (ab ein Stück oberhalb der Sendemasten), aber ich finde beim meisten davon kann mans schon mit 140mm ordentlich laufen lassen. Dort wo die größeren Brocken liegen sind wirs letztes Jahr aber auch eher langsam und "bikebeherrschungmäßig" angegangen, hätt ich meinem damaligen CC-/AM-Rahmen aber auch nicht anders antun wollen (ganz zu schweigen von fehlender ErFahrung).
Ich hoffe dass ich dieses Jahr aber auch wieder an den Lago komm, würd liebend gern mal mit meinem jetzigem Freeride-Hobel runterbrettern


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. März 2009)

wir sind den unteren teil vor ca. 5 jahren und vor 2 jahren mit hardtails gefahren, ganz wenige meter geschoben, ansonsten mit mehreren pausen runter. mit dem fully, das ich inzwischen hab, bin ich nur andere trails, die ich früher auch mit dem hardtail gefahren bin, mal gefahren (z.b. goldsee-trail oder fimbapass) - da geht schon einiges mehr. mit dem hardtail muss man echt aufpassen auf eine gute linie und darf halt nicht zu schnell sein, sonst haut's einen schnell auf die nase.

die steine sind quasi immer mit laub übersät, aber solange es trocken ist, kann man einigermassen fahren.

aber logo, übung gehört dazu - bei meinem ersten lago-urlaub habe ich dort auch ganz schön gekämpft und mehr geschoben (einmal unfreiwillig abgestigen - dann ist der respekt schnell zu gross und man schiebt was, was man an guten tagen bzw. ohne unfreiwilligen abgang vom gefährt auch fahren würde ...) und kam ziemlich fertig, dennoch breit grinsend unten an


----------



## bodo bagger (30. März 2009)

na gut vor vier bis fünf jahren war der 601 teilweise auch noch enger und noch nicht so ausgefahren und ausgewaschen wie er sich mitlerweile präsentiert. das mag vorallem an den ständig wachsenden Interesse der Bikecommunity liegen, dass er mitlweile diesen Zustand angenommen hat.

Allerdings sind gerade dadurch auch diverse stellen entschärft wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (30. März 2009)

Also an 601er sind wir (m. Freeridern) auch durchgerauscht.

Dalco allerdings musste ich oft schieben. Auch wenns Fahrtechnisch vielleicht gut gegangen wäre, war mir das Risiko oft zu hoch, grad in Spitzkehren mit 2m Höhendifferenz, neben denen es oft 30 meter ins Nichts abwärts geht ;-)


----------



## r o b (30. März 2009)

601 und dalco wird am besten bei meckies oder in der winds bar gefahren.


----------



## Helium (30. März 2009)

Genauso ist es. Wenn man da sitzt und zuhört fährt den 601 oder Dalco jeder. Komisch, wenn ich am Trail bin treffe ich nur sehr selten einen.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (30. März 2009)

Möglich ist alles!

Ist Kopf- bzw. Willenssache. Denke mit gezieltem Training, kompletter Schutzausrüstung und viel Federweg würden es fast alle schaffen, vernünftige Verhältnisse vorausgesetzt. 

Stellt sich doch nur die Frage ob man eher Freerider oder CC-Fahrer sein möchte. Ich gehöre zur zweiten Fraktion und habe es zumindest geschafft den 601 nicht komplett runter zu schieben.


----------



## Carsten (30. März 2009)

Helium schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Wenn man da sitzt und zuhört fährt den 601 oder Dalco jeder. Komisch, wenn ich am Trail bin treffe ich nur sehr selten einen.



und hier 

Ich meine, ich komm den auch mit nem Starrbike und Canties runter, NoFoot versteht sich. Dauert halt länger, killt die Handgelenke, aber schult das vorsichtige und gute Fharen ungemein


----------



## bully98 (30. März 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die DVD bestellt. Evtl. hilft es ein wenig weiter !



Absolut OT aber dennoch:

Wo gibts denn solche DVDs und welche sind zu empfehlen?
bin für Tipps ganz dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## Stacked (30. März 2009)

http://www.trailhunter-films.com/


----------



## Trailhunterer (30. März 2009)

Nirgends wird soviel schöngeredet wie beim biken.
Meins ist leichter als deins, ich hab mehr federweg, ich fahr da ohne probs runter, ist alles ganz easy.

Wer den 601er fahren will, braucht definitiv keine 140, 160 oder 180 mm federweg.
Wer im oberen Teil den 601er dagegen schön mit flow bestreiten will, will auch auf den Federweg nicht verzichten wollen, ganz klar.

Ich geb Helium vollkommen recht. Lt. Forum soll es dort zugehen wie am Stachus in München, und wenn man selber auf dem 601er unterwegs ist sieht man seltenst Leute.

Eins würde mich noch interessieren, wie man kurz nach der kleinen Kapelle mit 30 oder 40 Sachen runterbrettern will.

Gibt es da eine neue ausgebaute Forststrasse von der ich nichts weiss.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (30. März 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> ....und wenn man selber auf dem 601er unterwegs ist sieht man seltenst Leute.



Stimmt, während auf der Ponale mehr los is als in der Kölner Fußgängerzone, hab ich einen Tag später auf dem 601 nur einen Biker getroffen. Oben beim Rifugio am Einstieg. Und der sah aus als ob er zum American Football will und nicht zum biken....


----------



## r o b (30. März 2009)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Und der sah aus als ob er zum American Football will und nicht zum biken....



Hat sich schon mal für die Winds Bar zurecht gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (30. März 2009)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> wir sind den unteren teil vor ca. 5 jahren und (...) mit hardtails gefahren, ganz wenige meter geschoben, ansonsten mit mehreren pausen runter.



Und wir hatten ja immerhin auch schon ein Bier getrunken, allerdings knapp 2000 Meter weiter oben .






(c) Elmar Nessler - Commander, ich nehme mal an, das geht klar.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (30. März 2009)

Ok, mit Hopfendowner ist das natürlich auch leichter zu meistern!


----------



## Superfriend (30. März 2009)

Wir sind da von Riva hochgeeiert, da brauchte ich ehrlich gesagt kein Bier mehr, um breit zu sein. An der Schranke am Ende des befestigten Weges meinte ich noch, dass ich es sich etwas seltsam anfühle, wenn einem gleichzeit übel ist und man Hunger hat. Zwei Mädels am Wegesrand haben mich dann aufgeklärt, dass das wohl ein eher schlechtes Zeichen ist.


----------



## speedy_j (30. März 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Eins würde mich noch interessieren, wie man kurz nach der kleinen Kapelle mit 30 oder 40 Sachen runterbrettern will.



hast du mal ein bild davon?


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (30. März 2009)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Wir sind da von Riva hochgeeiert, da brauchte ich ehrlich gesagt kein Bier mehr, um breit zu sein. An der Schranke am Ende des befestigten Weges meinte ich noch, dass ich es sich etwas seltsam anfühle, wenn einem gleichzeit übel ist und man Hunger hat. Zwei Mädels am Wegesrand haben mich dann aufgeklärt, dass das wohl ein eher schlechtes Zeichen ist.




Hunger und gleichzeitig übel? Das kennt man halt nur in Topmodel- oder Bikerkreisen! 

Aber ich habs auch so gemacht. 
Und ich muss sagen, nach 2000hm+ bei 30 Grad da wieder runter zu wollen hatte schon ne besondere Qualität!


----------



## techstar (30. März 2009)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Und wir hatten ja immerhin auch schon ein Bier getrunken, allerdings knapp 2000 Meter weiter oben .
> 
> (c) Elmar Nessler - Commander, ich nehme mal an, das geht klar.




Hey Chris!
Schön Dich auch mal wieder hier zu treffen 

...Jo, das war schon ne goile Tour damals!!!
Ne Megapackung Prosciutto und furztrockene Panini im Rucksack. Das Bier nicht zu vergessen - danke Elmar!
Runter dann um den Altissimo rum und über Mga. Campo., Sent. 650 und Strada Brentegana zum interessanten Teil des 601...

BTW: Wir sind bald wieder unten am Lago. Dann geht aber bei der Schneelage definitiv noch nichts mit Altissimo-Gipfel 

Greetz
Andi


----------



## Trailhunterer (30. März 2009)

Bilder wovon ????

Von der verblockten Passage, wo linkerhand der abgrund ist.

Da möchte ich die Herrschaften mit 30 kmh runterbrettern sehen.


----------



## schu2000 (31. März 2009)

Manche Leute haben glaub ich was an den Augen. Hab jetzt den Thread nochmal durchsucht, aber nix gefunden wo jemand mit 30 oder 40 Sachen irgendwelche verblockten Stücke runtergebrettert sein will


----------



## ibinsnur (31. März 2009)

> gilt dieser Trail unter einigen Leuten als Flow-Trail, also so ein Trail wo man es laufen lassen kann


das klingt für mich schon nach min. 30 km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (31. März 2009)

Danke Vorredner.

Ich lese ständig runterrauschen und laufen lassen ( abartig beim zusehen wie der schnell runterfährt ), und das der Trail gut ausgefahren und breit ist, sowie keine Spitzkehren hat, und das Hinterrad nicht versetzt werden muss.
Das stimmt, gebe ich zu, aber mit nichten nach dem Abzweig bei der kleinen Kapelle.

Vielleicht sind 10-15 kmh für einen Trailer "sauschnell", aber ab einen Federweg von mind. 140mm mit sicherheit nicht, oder ?

Ist es mal möglich, Kommentare abzugeben, ohne immer gleich mit angehenden Beleidigungen zu prahlen. Sowas muss doch mal möglich sein.


----------



## ]:-> (31. März 2009)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> [...] und kam ziemlich fertig, dennoch breit grinsend unten an



...das ist es doch was zählt


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2009)

@Trailhunterer
deswegen wollte ich mal ein foto, da mir die stelle jetzt nicht im gedächtnis ist. wahrscheinlich bin ich zu schnell vorbei.  

wie gesagt, es gibt leute, die haben 200mm federweg und ein gottvertrauen in ihre reifen und lassen es auf dem 601 ordentlich krachen.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (1. April 2009)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Und wir hatten ja immerhin auch schon ein Bier getrunken, allerdings knapp 2000 Meter weiter oben .
> 
> (c) Elmar Nessler - Commander, ich nehme mal an, das geht klar.



logo, kein problem ...

lago wird bei mir zwar heuer nix, aber dafür geht's übers WE in den schnee ins ötztal (venter skitour ...) *freu*

und im sommer kommt dann ja transalp *noch mehr freu*


----------



## Trailhunterer (1. April 2009)

Bilder habe ich davon leider keine, kann ich aber in den kommenden 2 wochen nachholen.
Selbst mit 250mm Federweg kann ich mir das runterkrachen nicht wirklich vorstellen, eher das Krachen in die Felsklötze.

Ich sprech jetzt mal für 99% der Leute, denn nicht jeder ist ein Trailkünstler al la H.J.R.


----------



## r o b (1. April 2009)

Nicht jeder, aber immerhin gefühlte 80% der hier postenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2009)

@trailhunterer

für mich war die stelle, die gleich nach ca. 10 sek kommt, die schwerste vom kopf her. wenn man die blockade aber erst mal verdrängt hat und sich einen möglichen weg ausgesucht hat, ging es relativ problemlos, wenn auch nicht mit deiner angepeilten geschwindigkeit. woher du diese werte auch immer hast?
vielleicht ist es die, die du meinst.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA_wRLzgApM"]YouTube - Lago Ostern 2008[/ame]


----------



## r o b (1. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ging es relativ problemlos, wenn auch nicht mit deiner angepeilten geschwindigkeit. woher du diese werte auch immer hast?


 
Vielleicht von diesen Äußerungen etwa?



Oldboy65 schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich erhlich bin, gilt dieser Trail unter einigen Leuten als Flow-Trail, also so ein Trail wo man es laufen lassen kann. ....Gibt also ne ganze Menge Leuten die diesen Trail komplett im zügigen Tempo fahren, da ja "nur" S3.


 
Also unter zügigem Tempo stelle ich mir auch was anderes vor, als dieses Gehampel von oben. Aber die besagten Spezialisten wird es schon geben, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2009)

rob, du bekommst es einfach nicht gebacken. das video stellt nur dar, welche stelle trailhunterer meinen könnte und veranschaulicht NICHT, welche geschwindigkeit dort gefahren werden kann.


----------



## r o b (1. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das video stellt nur dar, welche stelle trailhunterer meinen könnte und veranschaulicht NICHT, welche geschwindigkeit dort gefahren werden kann.


 
Ich finde, das Video veranschaulicht sehr gut, welche "Geschwindigkeiten" dort gefahren werden können.


----------



## Trailhunterer (1. April 2009)

jepp, die stellen meinte ich, sind ja mehrere.

nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen, ich hab selbst ein video von mir und einem kumpel, wo wir diese sachen alle gefahren sind, allerdings
würd ich heute bei der ein oder anderen stelle lieber verweigern, als alles zu geben, wie vielleicht vor 10 oder 15 jahren.

keine frage, das es diese spezies gibt, aber nach wie vor nichts für 99% der biker und nix mit flow, speed, rauschen und co.

da darf ruhig mal von besonnenheit, konzentration und vorsicht gesprochen werden, kann dann für den rest der welt die dort fahren wollten, nicht unwichtig sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2009)

Und übrigens ist Radfahren dort ja auch verboten, seit Jahren schon.


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2009)

r o b schrieb:


> Ich finde, das Video veranschaulicht sehr gut, welche "Geschwindigkeiten" dort gefahren werden können.



nein! ich kenne ein paar aus dem video und weiß, dass sie sich in dem letzten jahr noch gewaltig gesteigert haben. das dürfte mittlerweile wesentlich flüssiger laufen.
mich wundert aber deine skepsis, sonst bist du doch der größte prahlhans im ktwr, der schon alles gefahren ist. 

@trailhunterer
ich versteh dich schon und weiß auch, dass man mit dem alter immer vorsichtiger wird. geht mir ja nicht anders. trotzdem denke ich, dass man die stelle auch recht zügig runter rollen/teilweise springen lassen kann. vorausgesetzt man kennt sie und fährt die für sich entscheidene ideallinie. wo ich persönlich jetzt am wenigstens bedenken habe, ist die wegbreite. darauf würde ich an der stelle nicht achten. meine gedanken waren eher, kopfüber über den lenker zu gehen und dann noch ein paar meter unkontrolliert über die felsen aufzuschlagen. ich werde zum trotze vom cxfahrer, diese jahr bestimmt wieder unten sein. vielleicht schaffe ich es, dass dann auch mal auf video zu bannen, um zu zeigen, wie "flüssig" man solche sachen fahren kann.


----------



## r o b (1. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> vielleicht schaffe ich es, dass dann auch mal auf video zu bannen, um zu zeigen, wie "flüssig" man solche sachen fahren kann.


 
Was für ein Held...


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2009)

r o b schrieb:


> Was für ein Held...



...vom erdbeerfeld.


----------



## boboman (1. April 2009)

.. und es gibt sogar noch Betten!!!  




Reservierungen sind unter folgender Nummer noch möglich:




Krankenhaus / Unfallaufnahme
Krankenhaus Arco, Tel. 0464.582222


Vielleicht braucht der eine oder andere die Adresse ja 


Viel Spass beim Runterfahren
  der Bobo

PS.: Nimmt doch bitte etwas Rücksicht auf die die da hoch radeln ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrecksBecks (1. April 2009)

Ist 601 auch mit 80mm Hardtail oder gar mit Starrbike zufahren. Was macht es schon großen Sinn solche Trails mit 130mm Federweg zufahren - des ist dann so wie Ponale mit Starrbike oder licke ich in Der Annahme falsch?


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2009)

boboman schrieb:


> PS.: Nimmt doch bitte etwas Rücksicht auf die die da hoch radeln ..



wer da hoch komplett radelt, bekommt einen kasten bier von mir!



DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Ist 601 auch mit 80mm Hardtail oder gar mit Starrbike zufahren.



geht, ist aber sehr anstrengend und extrem ermüdent.


----------



## Trailhunterer (1. April 2009)

wer ist denn nun zur osterzeit am lago, damit ich einen schönen film drehen kann


----------



## dave (1. April 2009)

Noch'n Video. 

OZM und ich haben vor zwei Jahren mal die Helmcam am unteren 601er ausgepackt. Tja, eigentlich wollten wir's in einem Rutsch durchfahren, aber ich hab' dummerweise gepatzt. 
Mit der Helmcam ist's aber auch nicht so einfach. Der Kameramann muss gleichzeitig den Vordermann und den Trail direkt vor seinem Vorderrad im Blick haben. Und Der Vordermann muss immer nach hinten horschen, ob der Kameramann noch mitkommt und kann sein Tempo nicht durch fahren. 




> Natürlich ist es wichtig das der Trail trocken ist. Wahrscheinlich war bei dir, besonders um diese Jahreszeit, der Trail nur halb trocken.
> Und da schaut es nun wieder anders aus, den wenn diese Felsgesteine nass sind, wird es sau gefährlich, fast so ähnlich wie auf Glatteis. Und dann fahren auch Könner diesen Trail nicht komplett.



Das hängt stark vom Reifen ab. Mit den Maxxis Minion z. B. hatte ich auch bei Nässe ziemlich guten Grip, während mein Kumpel mit den Bettys beim Bremsen kaum zum Stehen kam.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (1. April 2009)

Selbst ein absoluter Downhill-Profi würde den 601 nicht blind "runterheizen" wenn er Ihn nicht kennt. 

Beim 2. Mal gehts schon viel einfacher. Beim 3. noch besser...usw!

Wenn ich das Teil mit Fully und voller Montur zum 50. Mal gefahren bin und jeden Stein mit Namen kenne, kann ich auch ein Video machen und versuchen alle Feldwegbiker damit zu beeindrucken!


----------



## dave (1. April 2009)

Ähm, ist das wirklich eine Reaktion auf meinen Post? 
Ich kenne ein paar Leute die sich den Clip gerne anschauen, um so fernab vom Garda noch mal den Trail abzufahren. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass bestimmt noch andere daran etwas Freude haben.

Ich würd' übrigens sagen, dass ein Downhiller den Trail on sight ziemlich gut durchfahren kann. Aber natürlich ist jeder schneller und fährt flüssiger, wenn er einen Trail wiederholt gefahren ist - keine Frage! Es gibt schließlich auch einige wenige Biker die dort sozusagen Nightride-Rennen veranstalten. Da muss man wohl wirklich jeden Stein kennen.

Ansonsten bin ich den Trail noch lange keine 50 Mal gefahren (leider ), nie mit voller Montur und eigentlich fast ausschließlich mit dem Hardtail.

Und ich glaub' auch nicht, dass die anderen Feldwegbiker sind. Sonst hätten sie doch kein Interesse am 601er, oder?


----------



## Phil81 (2. April 2009)

Schönes Video!

Da freut man sich glatt wieder auf den Herbst! Aber an einigen Stllen hat es im letzten Jahr dann doch noch gefehlt. Vieleicht läuft es diemal ja noch besser


----------



## speedy_j (2. April 2009)

@dave
spar die dir mühe andere davon zu überzeugen, dass man den 601 gut fahren kann. es hat keinen sinn.


----------



## r o b (2. April 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> wer ist denn nun zur osterzeit am lago, damit ich einen schönen film drehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (2. April 2009)

respekt, schönes video, gefällt mir, zumal das mit nem Hardtail gefahren wurde.

wie immer schade, das so ein video die eigentlichen "schlüsselstellen" so leicht aussehen lässt.

macht wieder lust auf mehr.


----------



## petzl (2. April 2009)

war doppelt


----------



## petzl (2. April 2009)

@dave

super video.  nur schade, dass bei ner helmcam die steilheit und die höhe der stufen eigentlich nie richtig rüberkommt. wenn man nur das vid kennt, könnte man meinen, ihr seit da einen s1 gefahren.


----------



## dave (2. April 2009)

Ja, mit Helmcam sehen solche Trails leider ziemlich unspektakulär aus. Zum mentalen Nachfahren ist's aber doch ganz nett. 

Die Aufnahme entstand übrigens nicht im Herbst, sondern Ende Februar/Anfang März 2007. Das war vielleicht ein lauer Winter!


----------



## Anselm_X (2. April 2009)

Wird das jetzt zum 601 Video-Thread ?
Wenn ja, dann darf natürlich Falco Rupperts Rennen gegen den Lotus 2-11 nicht fehlen!

Guckt Ihr hier:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_R2s4tOOrg&feature=PlayList&p=D2CFCBCB57A9E156&index=8"]YouTube - Falco Ruppert  - Downhill Freeride Biking at Lago di Garda[/ame]

Ist natürlich "gemacht", geht aber bei solchen Filmen nicht anders...

Übrigens: Hat jemand Lust am WE 01. Mai den 601 oder den Skull zu shredden? Gebt Bescheid, vielleicht geht ja was zamm...

Grüße,
Anselmo


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Noch'n Video.
> 
> ....



Ah das Video hatte ich gesucht. Ich hab mir das damals einige Male angeschaut und versucht die Stellen dann während der Fahrt wiederzuerkennen... sah aber alles in echt viiieeel steiler aus! 

Ich hatte mit den MM2.5 vorn Probleme auf den schrägen Felsen, weil ich zu langsam war und die dann seitlich immer weggerollt sind.
Und der Skull -  da hab ich mich echt gefragt obs an den Reifen liegt warum ich so rutsche, aber zu Fuss wars NOCH RUTSCHIGER (nass)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (2. April 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und der Skull -  da hab ich mich echt gefragt obs an den Reifen liegt warum ich so rutsche, aber zu Fuss wars NOCH RUTSCHIGER (nass)



Exakt die gleiche Erfahrung: Bin den Skull mal im Frühjahr bei Regen gefahren - irgendeine Stelle wurde mir dann haarig und ich habe geschoben.
Kaum war ich 3 Meter gegangen, schon habe ich mich auf den A... gesetzt. Da habe ich erst gemerkt wie glatt die Felsen sind, vorher haben mich meine Maxxis (Highroller vorne, Minion hinten) brav runtergetragen...

Servus,
Anselmo


----------



## Romarius (2. April 2009)

@dave: das gefühl von mehr speed kommt zumindest mit einem weitwinkel besser zur geltung. vio oder insb mit der wide pro cam mit 170° winkel.

ansonsten sach isch ma, ich würde da locker mit 80km/h runterdüsen. ist doch alles voll leicht. müsste nur jemand vorher mal den weg aufräumen und die steine beiseite packen. sonst macht das ja keinen spass!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (2. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @dave
> spar die dir mühe andere davon zu überzeugen, dass man den 601 gut fahren kann. es hat keinen sinn.



Ich schlag mich auf Daves Seite.
Wir hams auch geschafft, teils dh-ler, teils freerider, und ja, wir sind Gebolzt, was nachher betrachtet nicht so doll war, da es uns Dellen im Unterrohr, Felgen, Abgerissene Zugstufenpinöppel, Schaltwerke und Zahnausfall bei Schwalbe beschert hat.

(Bolzen heißt bei mir: Google auf, da sonst die Augen zu stark tränen und ich nix mehr sehe.)

Erstbefahrung on sight geht sicherlich nicht gleich gut, jedoch hatten wir das Glück, in der Gruppe hinter 2 Coaches herzufahen. 

Mit nem leichten Enduro allerdings würd ich bestimmt auch was anderes sagen.


----------



## Airhaenz (2. April 2009)

Auch wenn schon fast alles gesagt wurde, hier noch mein 5 Cents für die Statistik.
Ich bin die schwereren unteren 700hm des Trails zum erstenmal 2005 durchgefahren. Mit 150mm vorne hinten. 
On Sight würde ich sowas nie fahren. Das wäre mir persönlich ein zu großes Risiko(hängt natürlich auch alles ein wenig vom eigenen Level ab).
Und achja, ich mag den Trail. Finde er hat im Vergleich zu anderen Trails am Lago direkt ein wenig Flow und zumindest keine Absturzgefahr 
Von nassen Felsen lasse ich die Finger. Nasse Wurzeln und Matsch sind kalkulierbarer..


----------



## Anselm_X (2. April 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> (Bolzen heißt bei mir: Google auf, da sonst die Augen zu stark tränen und ich nix mehr sehe.)



"Google auf" - super!
Mickey, sorry, aber der Verschreiber ist einfach zu guuut 

"Google" ist eine Suchmaschine im Internet! Das was Du meinst, schreibt man "goggles" (englisch für "Schutzbrille). Das ist übrigens auch noch ein Pluralwort, d. h. auch "goggle" wäre falsch.

Verzeiht mir die Klug*******rei aber ich habe beruflich mit dem Thema zu tun und kann mich nicht immer zurück halten...

Grüße,
Anselmo


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (2. April 2009)

Mann, jetzt hats mich endlich auch mal erwischt ;-)

Aber ich steh dazu und änder es nicht!


----------



## Anselm_X (2. April 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Mann, jetzt hats mich endlich auch mal erwischt ;-)
> 
> Aber ich steh dazu und änder es nicht!



Respekt


----------



## dubbel (2. April 2009)

geht's jetzt um die frage, ob der 601 fahrbar ist, ob er "gut fahrbar" ist (was immer das sein soll), oder ob man da schnell runterheizen kann und/oder soll?
oder darf jeder den anderen so beschimpfen, wie's ihm grad einfällt?


----------



## dave (2. April 2009)

Tach Airhaenz!



Airhaenz schrieb:


> On Sight würde ich sowas nie fahren. Das wäre mir persönlich ein zu großes Risiko(hängt natürlich auch alles ein wenig vom eigenen Level ab).



Ich meinte das auch nicht so, dass man dort direkt mit Mach 5 runterfahren könnte, sondern mit einer für die erstmalige Befahrung angepaßten Geschwindkeit. 

@Romarius:
Werd' mal eine Bestellung bei OZM aufgeben.


----------



## r o b (2. April 2009)

> geht's jetzt um die frage, ob der 601 fahrbar ist, ob er "gut fahrbar" ist (was immer das sein soll), oder ob man da schnell runterheizen kann und/oder soll?


 
es geht darum, dass dieses 601-thema diversen internet-helden ganz heftig den kamm schwellen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (2. April 2009)

r o b schrieb:


> es geht darum, dass dieses 601-thema diversen internet-helden ganz heftig den kamm schwellen lässt.



Kann es sein, dass du noch keinen einzigen sinnvollen Kommentar zum Thema abgegeben hast?

on topic...

Ich bin seit März 08 so langsam zur Bergabfraktion übergelaufen und im August 08 das erste Mal den 601 gefahren - Fully 160/140mm FW. Die schon angesprochenen Schlüsselstellen im unteren Teil bin ich natürlich nicht gefahren - der Rest war gut und schnell zu fahren. 
Aber aus heutiger Sicht mit den gesammelten Erfahrung/etc und dannach ähnlichen gemeisterten Passagen hier in der Heimat sage ich, dass der 601 durchaus flowig zu fahren ist - wobei flowig nicht rasen bedeutet sondern flüssig am Stück ohne großartige Balance-Aktionen.

Zum Kamm schwellen lassen gibts ganz andere Trails am Gardasee...


----------



## dubbel (2. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> wobei flowig nicht rasen bedeutet sondern flüssig am Stück ohne großartige Balance-Aktionen.


wobei "flüssig am stück" wahrscheinlich eh leichter ist als in schrittgeschwindigkeit über jeden stein zu hoppeln. 

geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit.

wer da angewackelt kommt und vor jeder stelle abbremst und dann langsam runterrollert, kann sich wahrscheinlich nicht vorstellen, wie sich das ganze anfühlt, wenn man die stellen kennt und mit schwung runterfährt.


----------



## DrecksBecks (2. April 2009)

dann werd ich mal Federweg aufrüsten - was ist max. Verfügbar - dann sollte selbst Dalco probolso gehe!


----------



## Trailhunterer (17. April 2009)

so, war jetzt 12 tage am lago, und recht wenig ausbeute an fahrtechnikkünstlern am 601er.

am ostersonntag war am altissimoaufstieg die "hölle" los, lauter biker mit vollvisierhelmen und protektorengedöns.

sind an dem tag per pedes die teerstrasse hoch und den 601er runter.
wollte den kiddis mal zeigen wie echte Downhiller den 601er nehmen.
Lach, für den abstieg ab der Kapelle bis zum bussatte waren wir 1:45 Std unterwegs, und man mag es kaum glauben, kein einziger biker lies sich dort blicken.
somit war das der volle vorführeffekt.


----------



## Schreiner (17. April 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> s
> 
> am ostersonntag war am altissimoaufstieg die "hölle" los, lauter biker mit vollvisierhelmen und protektorengedöns.



ich hatte auch das ganze "gedöns" dabei, und ich glaube wir haben sogar kurz geredet,  viele mit kids waren ja nicht unterwegs. Frau kam mit bissel Abstand hinterher oder?

Die mit dem "gedöns" dabei reden wenigstens mit den Leuten die die mit Ihrer Stoppuhr und dem Höhenmesser allein auf der Welt leben geben ja nicht einmal ein Hallo zurück wenn man Sie grüßt.

Sonntag sind wir allerdings den Della pace runter, Karfreitag waren wir aufm 601 und sind den auch gefahren komplett.


----------



## Carsten (17. April 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> dann werd ich mal Federweg aufrüsten - was ist max. Verfügbar - dann sollte selbst Dalco probolso gehe!



der bringt Dir am Dalco rein gar nichts. Da ist Wedeltechnik angesagt, ähnlich wie beim Skifahren im Tiefschnee.


----------



## Trailhunterer (17. April 2009)

Hallo schreiner, ja war schon ernüchternd, der family den "tollen" 601er zu zeigen, wie die cracks da runterpesen, nur leider war keiner da.

Egal, zumindest war der abstieg per pedes mit sicherheit nicht einfacher als mit bike, meine wadel konnten am nächsten  tag ein lied davon singen.


----------



## Schreiner (17. April 2009)

Freitag hatte ne Familie recht viel Spaß beim zuschauen ;-)

Die Steilstelle sind aber nur drei gefahren der rest der unterwegs war hat geschoben ;-) beste war ne CC family, ein Bein eingeklickt und dann in der zweiRadeinBein rutsch Technik runter.

Dalco waren wir am samstag, da sag ich nix zu aber da is der 112er ja mein Holy Trail dagegen.


----------



## DrecksBecks (17. April 2009)

also der 601 sieht ja ziemlich flach aus - sind halt ein paar Kiesel im Weg - hab mir den wesentlich schlimmer vorgestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Noch'n Video.
> 
> OZM und ich haben vor zwei Jahren mal die Helmcam am unteren 601er ausgepackt...



Hammerhart. Ich als ausgesprochener Flachland-Biker hatte schon beim Zuguggen ständig die Büxen voll )


----------



## deerhunter (17. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hammerhart. Ich als ausgesprochener Flachland-Biker hatte schon beim Zuguggen ständig die Büxen voll )



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, fährt er sogar mit einem Hardtail. Allein diese dann doch spartanische Ausstattung ist doch mal ein super Gegenbild zu den Voll-Montur-Heinis mit Motorrad-Helm. 

Eventuell täuscht das ja durch die Kameraposition, aber es sieht so aus, als ob der Fahrer gar nicht mal so weit hinter dem Sattel hängt. Absolut super gefahren.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (19. April 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Ähm, ist das wirklich eine Reaktion auf meinen Post?
> Ich kenne ein paar Leute die sich den Clip gerne anschauen, um so fernab vom Garda noch mal den Trail abzufahren. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass bestimmt noch andere daran etwas Freude haben.
> 
> Ich würd' übrigens sagen, dass ein Downhiller den Trail on sight ziemlich gut durchfahren kann. Aber natürlich ist jeder schneller und fährt flüssiger, wenn er einen Trail wiederholt gefahren ist - keine Frage! Es gibt schließlich auch einige wenige Biker die dort sozusagen Nightride-Rennen veranstalten. Da muss man wohl wirklich jeden Stein kennen.
> ...



Hallo Dave.

Meine Reaktion kommt zwar ein wenig spät aber ich hatte viel zu tun. 
Nein, es ist war keine direkte Reaktion auf Dein Post. Aber die Kommunikation im Internet is auch etwas schwierig, da vieles schon mal falsch verstanden werden kann. 

Das Posting bezog sich einzig auf MEINEN techn. Level, nicht auf Dein Video!  Sowas könnte ICH nur mit den von mir beschriebenen Vorraussetzungen machen. Aber ich bin eben auch kein Downhillspezi. 

Dein Video ist gut. Es kann Ansporn wie auch Frustration für andere bedeuten. Je nach dem was man sein will, oder wobei man selbst noch Spaß empfindet. 
Und natürlich besteht ein Interesse sich sowas anzusehen. Ich als Feldwegbiker hab Ihn ja schliesslich auch mal versucht und mich vorher informiert! 

Aber ich bin jedenfalls keiner, der sich abends an der Bar hinstellt und sagt: 
Klar, ich bin der Grösste, auch beim 1. Mal 100% fahrbar, obwohl es definitiv nicht der Fall war! 

Um sowas wirklich gut fahren zu können brauch es Übung Übung Übung. Das kommt nicht einfach so! Dafür muss man schon sehr oft fahren, vor allem in den Alpen. 

Mit den Ski war ich gewiß schon 30x in den Alpen, mit dem Bike erst 6x, obwohl ich schon 20 Jahre fahre(Ok, mit einer längeren Unterbrechung von 1998-2005 als ich leider verheiratet war  ). Den Unterschied im jeweiligen techn. Können merke ich extrem.

Aber ich werde mich bessern, und in 10 Jahren überhol ich Dich dann auf dem 601, mit ner starren Gabel, warts ab!


----------



## dave (19. April 2009)

@MiketheBikeWW:
Ach so, alles klar! Hab' den 19. April 2019 schon mal im Kalender eingetragen. 
Doch wenn jemand abends an der Bar meint er wäre den 601 auf Anhieb problemlos runter, kann's auch sein, dass er den Abzweig verpaßt hatte. Dann meint er es sogar ganz ehrlich. 
Ich hatte mich das erste Mal auch vertan und bin den 632 weiter.

Ja, Übung macht den Meister! Ist natürlich nicht so einfach, wenn einem daheim die Trainingsmöglichkeiten fehlen. Aber Hauptsache man hat trotzdem Spass und sieht's als Herausforderung.

@deerhunter:
Danke, danke und ja, wir waren beide mit Hardtails unterwegs. Entsprechend aufgebaute Hardtails fahren sich heutzutage allerdings auch ganz anders als früher. 
Unser Held ist eigentlich ein Bekannter, der den 601 zu Garda-Anfangszeiten mit dem Starrbike no-foot befahren ist. Er war der Auslöser fürs Video. Aber obwohl ich mich bemühte defensiv zu fahren, mussten wir uns durch meinen Patzer schließlich also doch einem Starrbiker geschlagen geben.


----------



## MXDet (11. Mai 2009)

601 das ist so eine sache !!!
als ich da vor 8 jahren das erste mal runter bin, "mehr getragen als gefahren ", hab ich gedacht - unfahrbar - und habe geflucht !!! jetzt ist der 601 pflicht, mache am 20.05 an den garda - möchte mal den 601 oder scall einen nightride versuchen - mal sehen ob ich noch ein paar leute finde
gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2009)

Helium schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Wenn man da sitzt und zuhört fährt den 601 oder Dalco jeder. Komisch, wenn ich am Trail bin treffe ich nur sehr selten einen.



Stimmt, bei Mecky wird abends ordentlich aufs Klötzchen gehauen, aber warum trifft man dort tagsüber nie einen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (12. Mai 2009)

weil die meisten den 601er gar ned finden ...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei Mecky wird abends ordentlich aufs Klötzchen gehauen, aber warum trifft man dort tagsüber nie einen??



Bei Mecky hab ich tagsüber auch nie jemand getroffen.



Skull als Nightride...hmm...auch mit Lupine braucht man da aber schon Gottvertrauen, der ist so schnell.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2009)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> weil die meisten den 601er gar ned finden ...


----------



## Wadenbeißer71 (12. Mai 2009)

Mhhhhhh ich seh auch niemand , Grübel, hab ich zu schnell getragen ? Mal schauen wie es im diesem Jahr ist?8.6.09 geht es wieder zum Garda!!! Freu aber diesmal fahr ich mit 160er Gabel und dann mal mit 200 vorne u. hinten 225!


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Mai 2009)

Ich bin ihn jetzt auch mal komplett gefahren (mit absetzen und Pausen, ******* ist das anstrengend...). Und dies mal fand ich ihn gar nicht mehr so tragisch... (das war jetzt die Kamm-schwell-Aussage, damit der Thread-Tradition genüge getan ist).

Aber was ich euch eigentlich erzählen wollte, da ist auch ne Frau runter, im 5. Monat schwanger... Nicht alles gefahren, aber vieles.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Mai 2009)

also ob das sein muß??????? Nur 'n Materialdefekt und dann?? .........


----------



## noco (14. Mai 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> also ob das sein muß??????? Nur 'n Materialdefekt und dann?? .........



Nein - heutzutage braucht keine Frau mehr ungewollt schwanger werden. 
Auch ein Materialdefekt ist da auch keine Ausrede mehr!


Bernd


----------



## petzl (14. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich bin ihn jetzt auch mal komplett gefahren (mit absetzen und Pausen, ******* ist das anstrengend...). Und dies mal fand ich ihn gar nicht mehr so tragisch... (das war jetzt die Kamm-schwell-Aussage, damit der Thread-Tradition genüge getan ist).
> 
> Aber was ich euch eigentlich erzählen wollte, da ist auch ne Frau runter, im 5. Monat schwanger... Nicht alles gefahren, aber vieles.



Komplett mit Sicherheit nicht.  Man kommt aktuell wegen dem Schnee ja nur bis ungefähr 1400 hm hoch und außerdem liegen immer noch ein paar Bäume quer und durch das Gestrüpp kommt niemand.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (14. Mai 2009)

Im 5. Monat schwanger? 

Na, dann sollte ich Ihn vielleicht auch sofort nochmal probieren. 

Bei meiner im langen Winter erworbenen Killerplautze liegt evtl. der Schwerpunkt günstiger....


----------



## Wadenbeißer71 (14. Mai 2009)

Hi,
wie da liegt noch Schnee?Warst Du dort???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petzl (14. Mai 2009)

Ja ich war zum Bikefestival da. Vorletzten Sonntag sind wir bis auf ungefähr 1350 hm raufgekommen und dann hatten wir ne durchgängige Schneedecke. Es ist mittlerweile bestimmt weiter ausgeapert, abr ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der 601 jetzt innerhalb einer Woche ganz frei sein soll. Im mittleren Waldteil vom 601er ist es auch ein wenig nervig, da man die Bikes öfters über umgefallene Bäume rüberwuchten muß.


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Mai 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> Komplett mit Sicherheit nicht.  Man kommt aktuell wegen dem Schnee ja nur bis ungefähr 1400 hm hoch und außerdem liegen immer noch ein paar Bäume quer und durch das Gestrüpp kommt niemand.



Ja gut, das mit dem Schnee... Aber die Ausgangsfrage bezog sich ja auch nur auf die unteren etwa 1000hm. Wir sind bis knapp 1300m hochgekommen, ne Woche vor dem Festival. Mussten allerdings ein Stück Straße wieder runter bis zum nächsten Einstieg.
Und Bäume waren tatsächlich da. Da mussten wir natürlich drumherum tragen, schieben, was auch immer. Aber das zählt ja nicht. Einen Einstieg von der Straße runter irgendwo bin ich auch nicht gefahren, weil er einfach total weggeschwemmt war. Aber da wo ich mich letztes mal nicht getraut hatte bin ich jetzt gefahren. Überall. Und das ist was für mich zählt.


----------



## krokerleguane (30. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich geh morgen an den Gardasee und möchte mich am 601-er versuchen.
Könnt ihr mir ein paar "neuralgische" Punkte nennen, damit ich den passenden "Anfang" find, und vor allem auch auf dem Trail bleibe und nirgends falsch abzweige.

Grob kenne ich mich etwas aus, bin letztes Jahr den "Skull" gefahren (auch mal abgestiegen) und mal den Weg nach Navenne runter.

Falls jemand nächste Woche 1.06. - 5.06. unten ist kann mich auch anrufen zwecks gemeinsamer Tour, wir sind 4 Jungs zwischen (28 und 50) und so zwischen AM und Enduro.
(Tel per PN, danke für den Hinweis norman68, siehe unten)

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## dertutnix (30. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei Mecky wird abends ordentlich aufs Klötzchen gehauen...



... jetzt auch abends geöffnet?


----------



## norman68 (30. Mai 2009)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi, ich geh morgen an den Gardasee und möchte mich am 601-er versuchen.
> Könnt ihr mir ein paar "neuralgische" Punkte nennen, damit ich den passenden "Anfang" find, und vor allem auch auf dem Trail bleibe und nirgends falsch abzweige.
> 
> Grob kenne ich mich etwas aus, bin letztes Jahr den "Skull" gefahren (auch mal abgestiegen) und mal den Weg nach Navenne runter.
> ...



Ob das so schlau ist wenn du deine Tele.Nr in ein Forum schreibst?


----------

